# Ginger turned 10 today



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy birthday Fuzzy Girl!!!
View attachment 18134


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday..Eat some cake !


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Another photo of her 10 minutes ago, totally ignoring the camera :laugh: she hates pictures 
View attachment 18135


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

happy birthday Ginger!!

wishing good health and many many more!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday Ginger


----------



## Jacobs-mommy (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy birthday ginger!:birthday:


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Ginger. Chloe sends birthday kisses and wishes you many more happy years.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I didn't realize that happy birthday / gotcha day was for rescues and adoptions only ...Sorry I bought ginger from a breeder and brought her home at 8 weeks old. I'm slow from learning on this forum for sure. Thanks for wishing her happy birthday anyways


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

No, Gotcha Day is for rescue/adoptions when you aren't sure of the exact birthday. Happy Birthday celebrations are for when you know of the Birth Date. Where the dog came from doesn't make a difference.

Happy 10th Birthday to your girl!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Anastasia said:


> No, Gotcha Day is for rescue/adoptions when you aren't sure of the exact birthday. Happy Birthday celebrations are for when you know of the Birth Date. Where the dog came from doesn't make a difference.
> 
> Happy 10th Birthday to your girl!


 Oh ok hehe was kinda confused when I read it then .. and Ginger says ty


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Happy birthday Ginger.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Ginger! hope you had a great day and many more birthdays ti come pretty girl!


----------

